# is binding mounting hardware universal?



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Basically 3 different set ups. 2 unique to just burton and 1 is the one you gotta worry about. There's ICS which is Burton's "Channel Tech" and Burton's 3D bolt set up. Since you aren't riding Burton everything else is 4x4 and take the exact same screws. Would not go to home depot though to get screws unless you are 100% positive that the thread depth and size is the exact same. As soon as you start stripping the inside of the board out, you're effed, and you don't want your bindings popping out of the board mid run.


----------

